# Female Bodybuilders: Sexy or Nasty?



## behave (Apr 18, 2012)

I say nasty, because it's not feminine.. I prefer them like this


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Depends.


EDIT: Unattractive.


----------



## Fawnhearted (Jul 24, 2012)

Bodybuilders in general (male and female) aren't really attractive, IMO. But they are't _nasty._ Just not my cup of tea.


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

Jelena Abbou
Alice Matos
Erin Stern
Jaime Koeppe
jennifer walcott

Andressa Viera:










Sexy af.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I wouldn't describe them as 'nasty', but I'm not attracted to them at all.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

They're sexy. :yes:yay


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

I prefer my women to be softer, so I say pass.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Fitness models, yes. Female body builders, no.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Nasty


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> Fitness models, yes. Female body builders, no.


Exactly what I was gonna say.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Not my type.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Nasty as hell, Too manly. 
I can't see how a straight man would even though that....


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Eski said:


> Sexy af.


so you like woman in a male type body?


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

I voted nasty, alcohol doesn't affect my judgement at all.

I personally think male bodybuilders aren't sexy either. (to the point where it's not aesthetically pleasing)


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I prefer the fitness models.


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

Good god they are hideous.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

If I were a guy, I wouldn't want a women that could kick my *** :b


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

Fitness models! or off season/maintenance bodybuilders

What you uneducated and uninformed guys are looking at are women on steroids, or "dieted down" to "competition level".. you cannot walk around looking like this "everyday" you'll get sick.. it's called being ripped.. it's only for photo sessions, and competitions.

off season we are still toned, by carry at least 15 lbs. above competition weight. I think that's definitely a lack of knowledge when i see ignorant types running around on screaming that a female bodybuilder looks like those ladies in the pics..and probably haven't been in a gym no more than a handful of times. if that.

usually because they're intimidated by people of advanced fitness levels in general.

the reason these women in the photos *"look like men"* is because they're taking "*male hormones"*.. Naturally? we women can work our as*&s off - but we cannot go beyond our natural endowments - unless we start *"juicing*"..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

successful said:


> so you like woman in a male type body?












that's steroids. and those implants..:um


----------



## And1 ellis (Jul 8, 2012)

MindOverMood said:


> Fitness models, yes. Female body builders, no.


exactly what this guy said haha


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

successful said:


> Nasty as hell, Too manly.
> I can't see how a straight man would even though that....


This.


----------



## Fawnhearted (Jul 24, 2012)

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> Fitness models! or off season/maintenance bodybuilders
> 
> What you uneducated and uninformed guys are looking at are women on steroids, or "dieted down" to "competition level".. you cannot walk around looking like this "everyday" you'll get sick.. it's called being ripped.. it's only for photo sessions, and competitions.
> 
> ...


Colloquially, bodybuilder means the people who are juiced up, tanned, and competition ready. When laymen see an off season builder in the street, or when they see someone who doesn't do competitions, they don't think of them as a bodybuilder. It's just the way language works right now.

A lot of the comments here are rude (and I think it's telling that we don't have a thread crying about how "nasty" male bodybuilders are) but there's nothing wrong with not being into the scene and not understanding how it all works. Not everyone is going to be into the scene and that's okay.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

MindOverMood said:


> Fitness models, yes. Female body builders, no.


+ 2000

I don't really get the appeal of body builders in either case (male or female)


----------



## matmad94 (Jun 8, 2012)

wouldn't say they're nasty but I think men and women are more attractive if they are less muscular.


----------



## kapa (Dec 31, 2011)

Don't find them attractive but I wouldn't call them nasty.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Depends on just how much muscle they have.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Any day of the week, gentlemen. Any day. God bless women who go squats instead of just jogging.

Those dolls that are roided up are not the way to roll, however.


----------



## HeavyweightSoul (Jul 24, 2012)

Those women look like dudes. Its disgusting. No thanks.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> I prefer my women to be softer, so I say pass.





Ape in space said:


> I wouldn't describe them as 'nasty', but I'm not attracted to them at all.


x2


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

probably one of the best examples of an athletic woman atm, and she looks pretty nice if you ask me  :


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Paper Samurai said:


> probably one of the best examples of an athletic woman atm


I don't think she looks like that anymore, but at that time she was pretty hot.


----------



## behave (Apr 18, 2012)

Fitness models are not like Bodybuilders, they can be attractive


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

^ fake bewbs. Could have pick better examples.


----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)

>













>


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## behave (Apr 18, 2012)

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> Fitness models! or off season/maintenance bodybuilders
> 
> What you uneducated and uninformed guys are looking at are women on steroids, or "dieted down" to "competition level".. you cannot walk around looking like this "everyday" you'll get sick.. it's called being ripped.. it's only for photo sessions, and competitions.
> 
> ...


are u a fitness lady?


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

> so you like woman in a male type body?







Shes pretty womanly to me, and only 5'4. I would ruin her.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Nasty


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Not really attracted to the unusually strong looking bodybuilder types.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I love female bodybuilders. I find them excellent.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Hardcore bodybuilders, nasty. Athletic and fit, sexy.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

No way! They look like dudes. I prefer a girl that looks like a lady.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

I like a muscular woman, but not with huge bulky muscles. And fake tan is never sexy.


----------



## RamboTaco (Apr 16, 2012)

Eski said:


> Jelena Abbou
> Alice Matos
> Erin Stern
> Jaime Koeppe
> ...


Sexy mama.....


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Also: http://www.youtube.com/user/SarahGraceFitness

<3 <3 <3

Those of you who aren't into the "lady taking T" look may be fans of this gal.

Though I am still into the "lady taking T" look, myself.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

Fawnhearted said:


> Colloquially, bodybuilder means the people who are juiced up, tanned, and competition ready. When laymen see an off season builder in the street, or when they see someone who doesn't do competitions, they don't think of them as a bodybuilder. It's just the way language works right now.
> 
> A lot of the comments here are rude (and I think it's telling that we don't have a thread crying about how "nasty" male bodybuilders are) but there's nothing wrong with not being into the scene and not understanding how it all works. Not everyone is going to be into the scene and that's okay.


Well.. they might as well get an understanding at this point.. colloquialism has it's place.

This is just plain ignorance. This is how is the language works:

Body = physique... building = construction.. It's very simple.

Steriod = hormones from an animal or synthetic source.

Thus, if a person isn't "into the scene" doesn't make it okay to be obtuse. It's okay if they wish to continue to do so. But i'd just like to clear it up..at this point.

carry on...


----------



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

I think it would be pretty hot to be pinned down by one, if you're into that kinda thing


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

behave said:


> are u a fitness lady?


yep!

Ex NATURAL bodybuilder, Ex sportsmodel..

i was very tempted to take the Winny-V (a very popular steroid), or HGH.. but bowed out.. too much of a chicken..

Sad to say.. even the Fitness models were cheating with steroids. The last time i competed, they were testing for it before the competitions. They're just "random" tests.. and no where near as accurate as a blood test..

Thus, many of the fitness models, i competed with didn't get tested, or tested negative - even though they later told me they were definitely juicing.

:|


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

when i was really into bodybuilding, i thought some fitness models looked attractive. girls don't really need all that muscle to be attractive, imo. it takes an extreme mindset and maybe even poor self-image to want to go that far with one's own body. 

bodybuilding is considered a sport now. i think it's alright to have muscle as long as it's tasteful


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Nasty - a toned girl is sexy,but not THAT toned


----------



## Damselindistress01 (Jun 4, 2012)

Not nasty...scary.
What bothers me is they themselves think they look amazing.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Not a fan. I'm just not into women who have a body like Arnold Schwarzenegger. Women are supposed to have body fat. If I see more than a little muscle definition in areas where it's just natural, it's more of a turnoff than anything else.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Damselindistress01 said:


> Not nasty...scary.
> What bothers me is they themselves think they look amazing.


Bingo! I would say nasty and scary - they look like a joke.


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

I find them intimidating...


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Nasty ><; seriously... no.


----------



## Fawnhearted (Jul 24, 2012)

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> Well.. they might as well get an understanding at this point.. colloquialism has it's place.
> 
> This is just plain ignorance. This is how is the language works:
> 
> ...


That's how your language works. Not theirs. Sorry bout it.


----------



## WolfehJ (Oct 13, 2011)

nasty, way too demoralising if your girl has bigger arms than you.


----------



## Livingthequestions (Apr 29, 2012)

Steroids? Eh no. Natural muscles? Unf! Google Camille Leblanc and Christmas Abbott if you wanna see some tough girls that still look feminine


----------



## imaginaryjanuary (Jun 27, 2012)

I think that the female fitness models have a more attractive body than the female body builders because they work for muscle definition not mass/size.

like the pic above with ab muscles and toned arms.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

Fawnhearted said:


> That's how your language works. Not theirs. Sorry bout it.


no need to apologize. I do believe we're all speaking English here. There are no language barriers.. Just lack of education..

No one is "owning" an language.

Thus, perpetuation of ignorance usually stops - hopefully when a person learns something new.

otherwise, those who decide to remain willfully dense - have that option.


----------



## behave (Apr 18, 2012)

imaginaryjanuary said:


> i think that the female fitness models have a more attractive body than the female body builders because they work for muscle definition not mass/size.
> 
> Like the pic above with ab muscles and toned arms.


****kkk shes fineeeeeeeeee


----------



## marokji (Aug 4, 2012)

i wouldn't say "nasty", although i'm not attracted to them. But i think it's better than girls that can't even lift a chair. but i wouldn't date them though.


----------



## Considerate (Aug 5, 2012)

One Man Wolfpack said:


>


----------



## John The Great (Jul 23, 2012)

Seeing the women in the Olympics with abs makes me see why women like them in men, though it's a very minor thing to care about, but it can still be nice.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Makes me want to start working out again,


----------

